# I finally did it. 5 star rating Uber.



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Can’t wait to see what Uber rewards me with.... 

LOL


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

janewalch said:


> Can't wait to see what Uber rewards me with....
> 
> LOL


I bow before you!

You have my respect. Hope that's enough for you.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

You must be giving out a lot of home maid popcorn balls in your gift bags or sumthin.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Elmo Burrito said:


> You must be giving out a lot of home maid popcorn balls in your gift bags or sumthin.


That driver has kissed more ass cheeks than a fly in a campground open pit toilet.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

janewalch said:


> Can't wait to see what Uber rewards me with....
> 
> LOL


False accusation of refusing a service animal and a permanent deactivation.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

in LA? Wow, that is impressive, no sarcasm.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I got my Lyft rating to 5.00. Maintained it for about a month. Zero kudos or even acknowledgement from Lyft.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> You must be giving out a lot of home maid popcorn balls in your gift bags or sumthin.





UberHammer said:


> That driver has kissed more ass cheeks than a fly in a campground open pit toilet.


Or could it be he did his job well? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Or could it be he did his job well? Hmmmmmm.


My rating dings come from refusing to wait more than 3 minutes on a multiple stop. If waiting more than 3 minutes is "doing my job well", then doing my job well means making less than minimum wage.

#### THAT!!!!


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I need to know what you do to prevent yourself from yelling at the dumbasses!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

janewalch said:


> Can't wait to see what Uber rewards me with....
> 
> LOL


You have achieved something I am sure I never will. You da man!


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> My rating dings come from refusing to wait more than 3 minutes on a multiple stop. If waiting more than 3 minutes is "doing my job well", then doing my job well means making less than minimum wage.
> 
> #### THAT!!!!


Then if this is your sole source of income you can only hope those dings don't put you in the unemployment line. Oh wait. We're not employees. My bad. 



Transeau said:


> I need to know what you do to prevent yourself from yelling at the dumbasses!


A very helpful post which I'm sure we'll all benefit from.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fake news. I see those 2 4 stars. The math is rigged!


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

janewalch said:


> Can't wait to see what Uber rewards me with....
> 
> LOL


Meh not so impressed. Everyone here has gotten a 5.0 after 0 rides. Some even kept it for a few more trips...next.

Joking aside. I'm impressed. Closest I've gotten was a 4.99 and that included 5 4-star trips. Good job mate. I applaud you. Maybe now you can run for president.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Then if this is your sole source of income you can only hope those dings don't put you in the unemployment line.


4.82... I'll be fine, as I make more than minimum wage by not waiting more than 3 minutes for a MILF to squeeze her melons.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I bow before you!
> 
> You have my respect. Hope that's enough for you.


Thanks mate. More than Uber will do for me!



Elmo Burrito said:


> You must be giving out a lot of home maid popcorn balls in your gift bags or sumthin.


Haha! I'm just giving the pax's money back at the end of the ride... the imaginary ratings are way more important than money



UberHammer said:


> That driver has kissed more ass cheeks than a fly in a campground open pit toilet.


Gotta do what it takes to get a high rating that virtually does nothing for me!



NorCalPhil said:


> False accusation of refusing a service animal and a permanent deactivation.


seriously. I love dogs until I turn around and see my seats covered in hair. Totally worth the $3.75



Jay Dean said:


> in LA? Wow, that is impressive, no sarcasm.


Yes LA. just gotta give the people want they want. "WOW you're going to be famous one day!" "You're going to make it!" 5 star every time.



kc ub'ing! said:


> I got my Lyft rating to 5.00. Maintained it for about a month. Zero kudos or even acknowledgement from Lyft.


I drive Lyft as well but way less frequently. Was able to stay at 5 star there as well. I can confirm that there's even less acknowledgment from Lyft than Uber. Whenever I call Uber support the Uber bots at least congratulate me.



BCS DRIVER said:


> Or could it be he did his job well? Hmmmmmm.


Thanks for looking out!



UberHammer said:


> My rating dings come from refusing to wait more than 3 minutes on a multiple stop. If waiting more than 3 minutes is "doing my job well", then doing my job well means making less than minimum wage.
> 
> #### THAT!!!!


Yeah I feel you. I have to admit, I sit through a lot of BS that I probably shouldn't tolerate. I just figure it would balance out later on in the day with a good tip or ride.



Transeau said:


> I need to know what you do to prevent yourself from yelling at the dumbasses!


It's tough. Just bite my tongue and move on. I'm not a guy that's engages in much confrontation.



Seamus said:


> You have achieved something I am sure I never will. You da man!


 Well if it makes you feel any better Uber support told me I was the only person to acheieve a 5 star rating with over 500 trips. So you're not alone! I've been super picky with the times I drive and if I suspect a problem pax before they get in my car I just bail.



steveK2016 said:


> Fake news. I see those 2 4 stars. The math is rigged!


Hahaha yeah I thought it would have taken all 500 5-star ratings to get a 5-star. Even three 4-stars was still 4.99.



Castaneda7189 said:


> Meh not so impressed. Everyone here has gotten a 5.0 after 0 rides. Some even kept it for a few more trips...next.
> 
> Joking aside. I'm impressed. Closest I've gotten was a 4.99 and that included 5 4-star trips. Good job mate. I applaud you. Maybe now you can run for president.


Thanks! You have no idea how close you were to a 5-star rating. Mine went from 4.99 to 5 when that fourth 4-star rating dropped off. 
Kudos to you


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

You get more tip or not ?


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Holiday said:


> You get more tip or not ?


Of course not. Let's not forget this is still Uber...


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Fake news. I see those 2 4 stars. The math is rigged!


Ummm. No, you just can't do Math


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Or could it be he did his job well? Hmmmmmm.


i doubt that...

1/100 people are going to down rate to scam you for a free ride. I mean probably more than that.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Thats a lot of hard work.....butt kissing, drive throughs, helping with grocery bags, lifting luggage’s, etc....I applaud u!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

So, out of 8243 trips, you got 500(actual 498 5-star) trips rated. The approval rate is 500/8243=0.06. We're not impressed at all. 
I got 208 5-star trips out of 374 in 20+ days. My 5-star approval rate is at 55.6%. I got deactivated while in same "High Ratings







" category.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Well done. You're going to have to admit there is some luck involved here. Some paxholes downrate for no reason.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Definite luck. There were definitely opportunities that paxholes would have normally given less than 5 stars. A lot of rides were spent trying to defuse pax traffic anger and whatnot.



freddieman said:


> Thats a lot of hard work.....butt kissing, drive throughs, helping with grocery bags, lifting luggage's, etc....I applaud u!


Hahaha you're absolutely right. Pretty much had to OFFER to help with things like that. All for nothing in the end... I was determined to reach a 5 start rating just to see if Uber would even acknowledge the hard work. My Indian friends at Uber support were the only people who seemed to care. Uber didnt even send me a crappy congratulations email.


----------

